# Don't come to the U.S. anytime soon. We have nothing to see.



## ChicagoUrbanlife (Jul 29, 2005)

The Chinese Tourist Zhao Yan

First, the photos and the injury assessment: " ... both of her eyes were nearly swollen shut, that she had a large swollen area on the front of her forehead, that she had bruises around the eyes, and that she had a contusion high up on her forehead. She also complained of a scraped knee."


























As Zhao approached, a US Homeland Security officer later identified as Officer Robert Rhodes grabbed her. According to eyewitnesses, Rhodes sprayed her with pepper spray, threw her against a wall, kneed her in the head as she knelt on the ground and struck her head on the ground while holding her hair. Other US Homeland Security officers joined him. Zhao said she told the officers she had legal documents, including a passport and visa, but they did not stop beating her.

"I didn't think the police would assault me. But they kept kicking me, unstrapped my underwear and sprayed me with pepper-spray. My nose was bleeding very badly," said Ms Zhao, who had bruises all over her face and body. She suffered a temporary loss of sight in her left eye as a result of the strong pepper spray. "I felt deeply humiliated. I have been to many countries, but the US is the most brutal place," she said. 

The more detailed version: The police officer first applied pepper spray at my eyes. Then he grabbed my hair. By reflex, I got down on the ground. Then he kicked me with his leather shoes. Another three of four police officers came along and they also kicked me. After kicking me down, they handcuffed me behind my back and threw me into a small room. I thought I couldn't take it and that I was going to die. My nose was bleeding and my eyes hurt a lot. I couldn't see anything. They opened up my underwear. My English is not good. I tried to explain that I was a tourist. I begged them for a Chinese translator. Nobody paid me any attention. Later, a female police officer took pity on me and helped to wash my eyes out with water. He kept hitting me and kicking me. My mobile phone and my camera were all wrecked. I kept telling him that I had a passport and a plane ticket in my bag. Finally, one of them looked at the passport and then they discovered that it was a misunderstanding. Then they realized that this was a serious situation. They called in the doctor and sent me to the hospital."

At present, Zhao says that she suffers from dizziness, headaches, ringing ears, back pain, an exposed nerve from the broken tooth nd insomnia. She is presently receiving daily treatment, and she has an extended visa since she is a material witness to a criminal case. 

What did Officer Robert Rhodes have to say for himself?

In his incident report, Officer Rhodes said that a male African pedestrian had just been found to be carrying 3 to 4 pounds of marijuana and another officer told him to get the three women outside who were believed to be accomplices. When he approached the three, two of them fled and so he grabbed Zhao who stayed. When she swung her arms at him, he sprayed her with pepper spray. Rhodes said the woman scratched his arm and they both fell to the ground. A supervisor report said: "Subsequent investigation reveals (Zhao Yan) had nothing to do with the marijuana smuggling but was merely a tourist who happened to be in the area."

On Friday, Officer Rhodes was charged in US Federal Court in the western district of New York State with violating the civil rights of Zhao Yan. He was released on US$50,000 bail. If convicted of the charge, Rhodes could face up to 10 years in prison and/or a US$250,000 fine. Associated Press reports: "Authorities were seeking a search warrant to photograph and videotape Rhodes to determine whether he was injured." Rhodes had better start scratching himself, although it may be too late due to the following statements already in the record (ChinaNewsNet).

At 1:15am on July 22, Homeland Security investigators Steve McMartin and Don Mania arrived at the scene and saw officer Rhodes with several other officers. The investigators asked Rhodes if he needed medical treatment. Rhodes said that he was fine but he had one scratch wound. He then showed the investigators a small scratch on his shoulder. No bleeding was observed.

The investigators also spoke to Homeland Security officer Angelo Arcuri. At the time of the incident, Arcuri was next to Rhodes. According to Arcuri's testimony, Rhodes searched an African male in the immigration and customs office and found several pounds of marijuana in his backpack. Arcuri asked Rhodes if the suspect has accomplices. Rhodes said that a tall African female and two Asian females were the accomplices of the drug smuggler.Then Arcuri observed that Rhodes charged outside the immigration and customs office towards several Asian females.

The prosecution said that according to Rhodes' report the next day, it was Arcuri who ordered him to arrest the females who were with the black male. Rhodes said that he saw two Asian females and one tall black female outside the door. So he went outside to get them to come in, but they started running away. He grabbed the last one, who was Zhao Yan. Rhodes said that Zhao attempted to break his hold, so Rhodes applied the pepper spray. When he tried to pull her towards the office, she grabbed his shoulder and they both fell to the ground.

The physical characteristics are: Zhao Yan is 5'2" tall and weighs less than 120 pounds, while Robert Rhodes is 5'11" tall and weighs more than 200 pounds.

The illustrated diagrams are as follows:
















Homeland Security officer Robert Rhodes charged
out of the Buffalo Immigration & Border Patrol Building
and sprayed Zhao Yan with pepper spray








Zhao Yan is taken inside the building by officer Rhodes
and assaulted. 

At 1:35am, the prosecution also interviewed Homeland Security officer Emmett Russell. According to Russell, at around 11:15pm last night, he heard a pained scream. When he went over, he saw officer Rhodes grabbing the female Zhao and pushing her up against the wall. Zhao was on her knees with her back bent. Rhodes had her right arm twisted backwards so that she could not move. Officer Amina Zinnerman was trying to grab Zhao's left arm, but she was trying to cover her face. Russell then observed that Rhodes grabbed Zhao's hair and applied his knee into Zhao's face. Rhodes also grabbed Zhao's hair and smashed her face into the ground. Russell then rushed in to push Rhodes aside and ordered him to stop. Zhao had ceased to resist by that time.

The prosecution also interviewed female Homeland Security officer Amina Zinnerman. She also testified that she heard a pained scream at that time. She went over and saw Rhodes grabbing Zhao and pushing her against the wall. Zinnerman then went up to grab Zhao's left arm. From that position, she saw Rhodes applied his knee into Zhao's head three times. Then Rhodes used both his hands to grab her hair and smashed it into the ground twice. Zinnerman then observed officer Russell pulled Rhodes' shoulders away and ordered him to stop.

Meanwhile, Zhao's lawyer Stanley Legan said the incident was clearly an assault on an innocent civilian and they would seek compensation of at least US$5 million. According to Legan's office, their research have shown that officer Robert Rhodes has a prior history. This meant that Homeland Security should have been aware that the officer was a problem, but still placed him in this position.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, this is a serious case indeed.


----------



## vid (May 29, 2004)

Cute graphics. Sad story. Justice had better be served.

Unless it's California. They won't convict anyone. :/


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Sue their pants off.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I think Amnesty International should know about this!


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

whats the problem here? The guy already was busted and is facing 10 years for this--a fair punishment. You dont even get ten years for murder across the border. 

And one incident like this by one asshole shouldnt stop people from coming to the U.S. People keep going to this ladies homeland and are routinely busted by the police for the smallest of infractions--if infractions at all. I hate how people blow things out of proportion.


----------



## nomarandlee2 (Mar 18, 2006)

where is the link to the story?


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

It  happens in every country


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

What is really crazy is that it was all about marijuana, not about bombs or dangerous items she might have had. What the hell?
But unfortunately, you are right. It does happen in every country. Not that bad, but still.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Your country's COBRA units do the same. Inflict the harm first, ask questions later.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skyman said:


> It  happens in every country


 Not if the country doesn't have any immigration or Homeland security officers 

But yes what have happened is sad and the dude surely deserves time in prison.

BTW bad choice of thread name :sleepy:


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Not if the country doesn't have any immigration or Homeland security officers
> 
> But yes what have happened is sad and the dude surely deserves time in prison.
> 
> BTW bad choice of thread name :sleepy:


You're absolutely right :yes:


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

Is that even true? where is the link? And the evidence of officers beating her up? 

The media could be severly exaggerating this, or this is just bullshit.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

yea, it clearly seems to be Chinese propaganda. Look at the illustrations. A USA hat! Why not a Rhodes hat?!

I know some Americans hate foreigners, but I never knew it was this bad. Please show the link.


----------



## Cancun (Mar 6, 2006)

THE STORY IS TRUE. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/215860p-185740c.html


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

I was to lazy to read it all.. I don't understand why they did this.


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

Every country faces the problem of police brutality and misunderstanding its fukked up. But dont make any rash judgements like, "DONT COME TO US ULL GET BEAT1!". Thats the same as saying "Dont Come to DUBAI TERRORISM EVERYWEHRE!" or "DONT COME TO INDIA NUTTIN BUT POVERTY"...


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

Cancun said:


> THE STORY IS TRUE.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/215860p-185740c.html


That page isn't even loading...

I've come to the conclusion that after the poster of this thread could not provide any decent evidence, and no-one else can back that story up on any official news website: that this is story is a false/made-up/bullshit. 

Please provide evidence if you're gonna post news.


----------



## Cancun (Mar 6, 2006)

vishalt said:


> That page isn't even loading...
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that after the poster of this thread could not provide any decent evidence, and no-one else can back that story up on any official news website: that this is story is a false/made-up/bullshit.
> 
> Please provide evidence if you're gonna post news.


what about this? 

http://english.people.com.cn/200407/29/eng20040729_151256.html

dun say its not reliable source because of china ,its very clear that US medias downplayed this story.  

google search zhao yan ,you will see lots of the sources.


----------



## Cancun (Mar 6, 2006)

http://202.99.23.197/cgi-bin/htsear...exclude=&sort=score&method=and&words=zhao+yan


----------

